# Maca Root and L-arginine



## d20wife4life

Husband and I began taking maca root and L-arginine for the past week.. and boy is he looking handsome tonight. lol. This stuff is amazing. Well see if it works. Any one try it before?


----------



## krissie328

I have used maca before. But I have never stuck with it long term. But I know all I ever wanted to do was :sex:... I do remember I loved it because I had tons of energy, I felt great and it helped to semi-regulate my cycle.


----------



## mabougirl

Hi there, I used maca for a month and ended up conceiving twins....


----------



## d20wife4life

omgosh are you serious! lol. Wow.. well I dont think I want twins but hey i would be still excited if that did happen.. probably even more excited actually... even tho i know it would be extra hard lol. 
@ Krissie... yes that how it makes me feel too! I love it!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm thinking about using maca when i TTC, any brands you would recommend?


----------



## Zeri

Yup, I've been taking it for low libido. It works!


----------



## Dtswife

I take NOW Vitamins capsules. I have noticed no effects from it whatsoever. I have been taking it for 4 months. 
I'm kind of disappointed; I have heard so many awesome things about it.


----------



## d20wife4life

I dont know if it has helped me conceive.. I just began my two week wait a few days ago. But It suuure does give me enegry and libido! WOW. Take it with L-arginine. Effects are AMAZING. Everything my husband does is so sexy and I have never felt this way in my life lol. also I have never had this much CM in my life. It was really weird!! and I mean REALLY. I will let you all know if it worked! The brands I am taking are NOW Raw gelatanized maca capsules and for L-arginine I use the twin labs brand.


----------



## d20wife4life

@DTSWIFE: I began taking 2 Maca capsules at once every day but I began to feel sick.. thought it wqas the maca but came to find out it was the vitamin C in my B vitamin complex pills. So I had went to taking 1 a day for a couple of days. Now I am taking 3 to 4 a day, spaced out thru out the day.


----------



## Dtswife

Hmmm. May have to get the L-Argninie then. I was taking 5000 mg Maca a day for about a month and had no side effects, good or bad (except nasty burps, lol). Now I'm doing 1000-1500 mg a day. Nada. I've heard awesome things about L-Arginine, so maybe will have to pick some up.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

OOHHH I LOVE MACA! I'm going to take itagain next cycle if this one is bfn! I suggest it to sooo many people though! Love what it does for my cm and libido! 
Hubz said he'd try it next cycle also.. since I told him it's for both men and women! And helps with libido! I recommend it for ttc AND women who are menopausal! It completely gets rid of the side effect is what I've heard from them :) it's a miracle pill! :thumbup:


----------



## d20wife4life

Ohh yes... get that L arginine... it will definitely spice up your life. Lol. Oh and lovesmylovey... if your husband starts taking it WATCH OUT. My husband literally is wearing me out, I am seriously debating on hiding the pills from him. LOL.


----------



## d20wife4life

@ Dts wife.. wow 5000 a day! Thats too much for me. I have heard of women taking that much tho... but Im good with my 3-4 a day... so thats like 2250- 3000 mg and it works well enough. I had SOOOOO much CM I kept thinking DH (sorry if Im not allowed to say this) came. Because it was soo much that it was all over the place and just kept coming out, it was really weird but cool with me since I barely have any CM ever and that amount lasted for a full 3 days or so until I ovulated and after. Quite amazing. Im really thinking I conceieved with how much CM I had but Idk.. Ill find out in 6 days.


----------



## Dtswife

Dang. That's impressive. I've been giving DH about 2000 mg a day for a month and he says he hasn't noticed anything either except a slight rise in libido and he says that may be due to just us actively ttc - he thinks baby making sex is super hot, apparent;y (and this after years of post-coital praising of the inventor of the condom! I am surprised, to say the least!). 
I guess our physiology must be different. Oh well. makes it interesting! Glad it's had so much positive effect for you and hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

d20wife4life said:


> Ohh yes... get that L arginine... it will definitely spice up your life. Lol. Oh and lovesmylovey... if your husband starts taking it WATCH OUT. My husband literally is wearing me out, I am seriously debating on hiding the pills from him. LOL.

LOL!! I'll try my best to keep up! We want to get those :spermy: there.. lol so the more the merrier I say.. :thumbup: 

and @ d20wife4life- lol is there such a thing as tmi on this site? lol It has to come from somewhere :blush: to get to the right place :haha: My hubbys term for it ehem... "Puttin the juice where it squeaks" HOW REDNECK! :haha: lol welp.. that's my hubz! anyways..


----------



## kittymeowmeow

Hey, Can you buy this Maca stuff in the UK? if so what shops stock it!?

I think I wanna give it a whirl :) lol xx


----------



## mspotter

kittymeowmeow said:


> Hey, Can you buy this Maca stuff in the UK? if so what shops stock it!?
> 
> I think I wanna give it a whirl :) lol xx

I was just going to ask the same question :thumbup:
Xx


----------



## Dtswife

kittymeowmeow said:


> Hey, Can you buy this Maca stuff in the UK? if so what shops stock it!?
> 
> I think I wanna give it a whirl :) lol xx

 I am sure you can get it on amazon, but I don't know which shops would have it. Maybe a very well stocked health food store.


----------



## d20wife4life

Lol, I know right! I was thinking the same thing. I dont think there is such a thing as TMI on this site. Haha. Well, im not sure if it is just the maca, because I didnt notice any change until I began taking the L-arginine with the maca. thats when things got woah! My husband takes the Larginine with his maca too so i think thats what it is.. its the combination. Its like natural Viagra! Literally. I looked it up and that's what men take for erectile dysfunction. I just hid the pills from him this morning tho. Because seriously, it is just too much sometimes. lol. We got ours from Amazon.com. Get the gelatanized... its potent. I actually threw all tracking and other supplements out the window this month except for EPO on some days and Maca and L-arginine everyday. I sort of wish I had tracked now tho, because I want to know if I am pregnant already! And im still uncertain on exactly when I ovulated. :( I can just know it was within the time frame I began having my o pains and all of that stuff that kept coming out. But that lasted for 3 days so who knows... My husband also swears his sex drive now has nothing to do with the pills, but i think thats just his man hood pride thing talking because i have noticed a huge difference.. he is CRAZY.


----------



## d20wife4life

Lol @ redneck. My hubby has his own interesting terms as well, cracks me up.. my husband is so corny tho.


----------



## d20wife4life

Thank you Dtswife! I hope you all have positive experiences from the maca and that BFP very soon as well!!


----------



## kittymeowmeow

mspotter said:


> kittymeowmeow said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Can you buy this Maca stuff in the UK? if so what shops stock it!?
> 
> I think I wanna give it a whirl :) lol xx
> 
> I was just going to ask the same question :thumbup:
> XxClick to expand...

I think Holland and Barrett do it. I googled it earlier because I don't know much about amazon.. im not down with the kids even tho im 24 lol.. 

I'm gonna give it a go! :) I think im gonna rattle by the time im done with the amount of vitamins im taking, folic acid and evening primrose oil aswell.. haha xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I got my Maca from GNC in the mall last time. If the gelatenized stuff is better than the capsule then I'll order that! lol 

@kitty- haha I'm 24 too! OH is 27.


----------



## d20wife4life

So recently the feelings have come down to a more balanced effect. For the first two weeks it was like a rush, but now it has calmed down to a feeling more of just steady energy. Which is good too. But boy do I miss that initial rush. lol. Maybe it will come back when I am close to ovulation again. We shall see!


----------



## lucidc

Just picked up a bottle of this at Whole Foods. Brand VEGA gelatinized Maca. Was around 20$ and wow not a waste. Holy Libido for both of us. I suggest if your not having luck with it to try a higher end brand and I read the gelatinized kind is more bioavailable than just the regular powder. And its in pill form so much less gag or trying to work a icky powder into your diet.
In other news decided to give the old wives tale Geritol a chance this month. Got the tablets and we are both taking them and OMG EWWWW they make us both so sick and you burp up nasty vita flavor for hours after. No BFP this month that stuff goes in the trash. And both of us have a tolerance for taking nasty supplements so this stuff when I say nasty I mean it. I'd rather take a dropper full of goldenseal if anyone knows what that tastes like you might understand.


----------



## Briss

ladies can you please share how much you have been taking? Mu hubby has low sex drive and I am giving him both Maca Root (in powder) and L-arginine (500 pill) but I cant say it has any effect he still does not feel like BD. may be I should give him more of this stuff?

the one I am using https://www.amazon.co.uk/Naturya-Or...1_3?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1352386994&sr=1-3


----------



## lisap2008

My husband took 2000mg L-arginine ,1000mg L-carnitine and 1 scoop of life-flo maca gold in a mango smoothie , his sex drive increased alot along with his moods.


----------



## nikkihttc

Hey- how soon did y'all see results? I'm set to O on Tuesday or Wednesday next week and if I get these supplements for my hubby by tomorrow do you think it will help us any this cycle? He seems to have problems with his sex drive since we started ttc.


----------



## Briss

lisap2008 said:


> My husband took 2000mg L-arginine ,1000mg L-carnitine and 1 scoop of life-flo maca gold in a mango smoothie , his sex drive increased alot along with his moods.

That's quite a lot! my hubby has been taking 500mg L-arginine ,500mg L-carnitine and 300 maca, i guess I should double his dose to see any result.


----------



## lisap2008

In order for L-arginine to work like viagra a larger dose needs to be taken .

In a 1999 study published in the journal BJU International, 50 men with erectile dysfunction took either 5 grams of L-arginine per day or a placebo. After six weeks, more men in the L-arginine group showed improvement compared to those taking the placebo.

Like the drug sildenafil citrate (Viagra), L-arginine is thought to enhance the action of nitric oxide and&#8212;in turn&#8212;relax the muscles surrounding blood vessels supplying the penis. As a result, blood vessels in the penis dilate, increasing blood flow, which may help maintain an erection. The difference in how they work is that Viagra blocks an enzyme called PDE5, which destroys nitric oxide, and L-arginine is used to make nitric oxide. Unlike Viagra, L-arginine is taken on a daily basis for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Briss

does L-arginine also work to increase sex drive?


----------



## d20wife4life

your supposed to take at least 1500 mg of maca a day to get any results. You can take more if you want. I would recommend starting off low doses first then build it up thru the week. I would also recommend the gelatanized version because it is gentler on the stomach and also more potent since it has all the starch taken out. Coupled with l- arginine and horny goat weed... your on a roll.


----------



## lisap2008

Briss said:


> does L-arginine also work to increase sex drive?

Yes it does and Maca does as well.


----------



## Wugz22

For those of you taking the maca pills, do you do one pill with each meal or take them all at once? Just started taking the today!:happydance:


----------



## lisap2008

My husband took it in powder form in a smoothie every morning.


----------



## d20wife4life

I spread mine out thru out the day


----------



## Zeri

I take 300 mg of Maca every other day or so and that works fine for me.


----------



## lucidc

L-Arginine doesn't really increase libido but it definitely helps with ED. I'm giving my DH 3000 MG of Maca so that is a much higher dose than I see alot of people posting. There is a huge difference between low libido and ED. There is a herb that works for both but it is kind of dangerous if you do decide to take it use caution. It's called Yohimbe. Helps with libido and increases drive. And I can testify it works however might also give your DH a heart attack. Body builders use it for energy as well. If you do want to try in GNC sells it in capsule form and I suggest taking HALF the recommended dose to see how he feels.


----------



## Briss

what is ED?

3000 of maca sounds like a lot but if I get my AF next week I will start my DH on a similar dose at least until O.


----------



## Dtswife

ED is erectile dysfunction. Can't get/stay up.


----------



## Briss

oh, luckily we have no problem with ED, I mean if he wants to have sex he can get it up in no time but it just happens so rare that he actually wants to have sex. If I leave him alone we will be having it once every 2-3 months...

Got my maca pills delivered, bring it on!


----------



## lisap2008

My husband does not have ED either ,, but his sex drive was low , always seems to be low when he is not taking anything to help it.


----------



## d20wife4life

It DOES increase libido.... both of them... try horny goat weed too.


----------



## tattlebaby

Excellent Thread! I'm all about Superfoods and Supplements :winkwink:

Question, is there any supplements in the market you guys know about that *include* the recommended amounts of *Maca and L-arginine IN ONE CAPSULE to help in ED*? I have DH taking a Multivitamin specifically for Men that includes 200 mg. of L-arginine in it already..but is this enough you think?? DH doesn't mind taking the supplements that i ask him to take as long as its one a day. Especially because he's already taking so many supplements as it is. 

*DH's supplements: *
Bluebonnet Targeted Multiples Men's Choice for Men 18-49: 3 caplets once daily
Omega -3's 500 mg. with DHA+EPA: 1 caplet once a day
Bee Pollen Complex: 1 Tablet daily (for his allergies)
+ his medication for High Blood Pressure (Amlod/benaz): 1 capsule daily

*And also..when do you "ladies" STOP taking all your supplements??? (except of course your prenatals) I always begin taking my supplements & enjoying its effects, only to stop taking them all together as my TWW approaches just in case, do you guys know what I mean? Alot of these supplements have listed on their bottles "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT" thats why. How do you guys go about this??? *


----------



## Briss

I split my supplements into 2 categories before and after O depending on what they do. Currently I am not taking any supplements, am on a 2 months break after being on them for a year. am doing Chinese herbs only. 

I do not think you can find it all in one capsule, or it is going to be a very big one :)

AF got my today so I have about 11-13 days before O to get my hubby's "spirits" up. will be topping up his doses of maca to 1500, L-arginine 1500,


----------



## lisap2008

tattlebaby said:


> Excellent Thread! I'm all about Superfoods and Supplements :winkwink:
> 
> Question, is there any supplements in the market you guys know about that *include* the recommended amounts of *Maca and L-arginine IN ONE CAPSULE to help in ED*? I have DH taking a Multivitamin specifically for Men that includes 200 mg. of L-arginine in it already..but is this enough you think?? DH doesn't mind taking the supplements that i ask him to take as long as its one a day. Especially because he's already taking so many supplements as it is.
> 
> *DH's supplements: *
> Bluebonnet Targeted Multiples Men's Choice for Men 18-49: 3 caplets once daily
> Omega -3's 500 mg. with DHA+EPA: 1 caplet once a day
> Bee Pollen Complex: 1 Tablet daily (for his allergies)
> + his medication for High Blood Pressure (Amlod/benaz): 1 capsule daily
> 
> *And also..when do you "ladies" STOP taking all your supplements??? (except of course your prenatals) I always begin taking my supplements & enjoying its effects, only to stop taking them all together as my TWW approaches just in case, do you guys know what I mean? Alot of these supplements have listed on their bottles "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT" thats why. How do you guys go about this??? *

As far as I know there are no supplements on the market that contain everything needed including Maca , Maca is best and more absorbable in powder form so if you can get the life flo Maca gold its the best and only one scoop is 3000mg of maca so its potent.

In the 2ww I only take prenatals and folic acid so I dont cause harm to a possible pregnancy.


----------



## tattlebaby

Briss said:


> I split my supplements into 2 categories before and after O depending on what they do. Currently I am not taking any supplements, am on a 2 months break after being on them for a year. am doing Chinese herbs only.
> 
> I do not think you can find it all in one capsule, or it is going to be a very big one :)
> 
> AF got my today so I have about 11-13 days before O to get my hubby's "spirits" up. will be topping up his doses of maca to 1500, L-arginine 1500,

I see. Do you mind if I ask, which *brands *do you use with both the Maca and the L-Arginine?


----------



## tattlebaby

lisap2008 said:


> tattlebaby said:
> 
> 
> Excellent Thread! I'm all about Superfoods and Supplements :winkwink:
> 
> Question, is there any supplements in the market you guys know about that *include* the recommended amounts of *Maca and L-arginine IN ONE CAPSULE to help in ED*? I have DH taking a Multivitamin specifically for Men that includes 200 mg. of L-arginine in it already..but is this enough you think?? DH doesn't mind taking the supplements that i ask him to take as long as its one a day. Especially because he's already taking so many supplements as it is.
> 
> *DH's supplements: *
> Bluebonnet Targeted Multiples Men's Choice for Men 18-49: 3 caplets once daily
> Omega -3's 500 mg. with DHA+EPA: 1 caplet once a day
> Bee Pollen Complex: 1 Tablet daily (for his allergies)
> + his medication for High Blood Pressure (Amlod/benaz): 1 capsule daily
> 
> *And also..when do you "ladies" STOP taking all your supplements??? (except of course your prenatals) I always begin taking my supplements & enjoying its effects, only to stop taking them all together as my TWW approaches just in case, do you guys know what I mean? Alot of these supplements have listed on their bottles "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT" thats why. How do you guys go about this??? *
> 
> As far as I know there are no supplements on the market that contain everything needed including Maca , Maca is best and more absorbable in powder form so if you can get the life flo Maca gold its the best and only one scoop is 3000mg of maca so its potent.
> 
> In the 2ww I only take prenatals and folic acid so I dont cause harm to a possible pregnancy.Click to expand...


Thankyou. Do you think the life flo Maca gold is good for both of us to take? Also, is there a particular reason why you take Folic Acid aside from your Prenatal's? Is it because your Prenatal does not include Folic Acid or they fall short on mg's of folic acid?


----------



## tattlebaby

What Prenatal Vitamins do you ladies take? Do you take Folic Acid in addition to your Prenatal every cycle? My current Prenatal Multivitamin has 800 mgs of Folate (Folic Acid), along with other vitamins & minerals, plus 350 mg. of DHA. Should I be taking an additional capsule of Folic Acid? wouldn't that be too much? :shrug:


----------



## Briss

tattlebaby said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> I split my supplements into 2 categories before and after O depending on what they do. Currently I am not taking any supplements, am on a 2 months break after being on them for a year. am doing Chinese herbs only.
> 
> I do not think you can find it all in one capsule, or it is going to be a very big one :)
> 
> AF got my today so I have about 11-13 days before O to get my hubby's "spirits" up. will be topping up his doses of maca to 1500, L-arginine 1500,
> 
> I see. Do you mind if I ask, which *brands *do you use with both the Maca and the L-Arginine?Click to expand...

maca https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000WP6AAM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

L-Arginine https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=6&prodid=6


----------



## Briss

tattlebaby said:


> What Prenatal Vitamins do you ladies take? Do you take Folic Acid in addition to your Prenatal every cycle? My current Prenatal Multivitamin has 800 mgs of Folate (Folic Acid), along with other vitamins & minerals, plus 350 mg. of DHA. Should I be taking an additional capsule of Folic Acid? wouldn't that be too much? :shrug:

I do not think you can overdose on Folic Acid, I take pregnacare conception (400) + 400 Folic Acid


----------



## tryn4

I just bought some maca root for my dh. He has low motility. Anyone have any advice or success regarding the maca?


----------



## lisap2008

tattlebaby said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattlebaby said:
> 
> 
> Excellent Thread! I'm all about Superfoods and Supplements :winkwink:
> 
> Question, is there any supplements in the market you guys know about that *include* the recommended amounts of *Maca and L-arginine IN ONE CAPSULE to help in ED*? I have DH taking a Multivitamin specifically for Men that includes 200 mg. of L-arginine in it already..but is this enough you think?? DH doesn't mind taking the supplements that i ask him to take as long as its one a day. Especially because he's already taking so many supplements as it is.
> 
> *DH's supplements: *
> Bluebonnet Targeted Multiples Men's Choice for Men 18-49: 3 caplets once daily
> Omega -3's 500 mg. with DHA+EPA: 1 caplet once a day
> Bee Pollen Complex: 1 Tablet daily (for his allergies)
> + his medication for High Blood Pressure (Amlod/benaz): 1 capsule daily
> 
> *And also..when do you "ladies" STOP taking all your supplements??? (except of course your prenatals) I always begin taking my supplements & enjoying its effects, only to stop taking them all together as my TWW approaches just in case, do you guys know what I mean? Alot of these supplements have listed on their bottles "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT" thats why. How do you guys go about this??? *
> 
> As far as I know there are no supplements on the market that contain everything needed including Maca , Maca is best and more absorbable in powder form so if you can get the life flo Maca gold its the best and only one scoop is 3000mg of maca so its potent.
> 
> In the 2ww I only take prenatals and folic acid so I dont cause harm to a possible pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou. Do you think the life flo Maca gold is good for both of us to take? Also, is there a particular reason why you take Folic Acid aside from your Prenatal's? Is it because your Prenatal does not include Folic Acid or they fall short on mg's of folic acid?Click to expand...

Yes you can both take it , it increases fertility in men and women. I am thinking of taking it when AF comes of course in a lower dose then DH because I am a little worried as some women have reported high FSH after taking it for months, but it must be helpful as so many women have reported BFPs after taking it.

I take extra folic acid along with my prenatals because I have a increased risk for a child with birth defects.
extra folic acid has also been proven to increase fertility, its always good to take more then you need vs not enough, you cant overdose on folic acid, its a B vitamin so whatever your body does not need will come out in your urine.


----------



## tattlebaby

How many mg's of Folic Acid do you ladies intake *in all*? And what are your thoughts on DHA both pre and post pregnancy. I've been reading so much on DHA and just trying to build up my knowledge some more.


----------



## lisap2008

I am taking 4000MCG a day of folic acid. I have not done much reading on the DHA ,what I do know it is good for brain and eye development of the fetus when taking during pregnancy.


----------

